# What special furniture do I get?



## Nicole. (Nov 8, 2019)

It's time to start spending my leaf tickets and I'm stuck on what special furniture to buy.
Any suggestions??


----------



## Romaki (Nov 8, 2019)

I picked up K.K.'s chair for me as well because I really like the different music on my camping spot.


----------



## WynterFrost (Nov 9, 2019)

I would pick by first thinking which character I like the most. second the item that I would get the most use out of and looks best with the vibe of the cabin or camp majority of the time depending on how often you change it around


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2019)

KK or Leif I'd say. Maybe both if you got enough tickets. Brewster is also cool, coffee ftw!


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 13, 2019)

I am in the same position, Idk which one I want to craft! For me it's between leif and brewster, you can't go wrong with either of them.

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you have or do end up deciding I'd love to know which one you got and why! Might help me in my indecisiveness haha


----------



## lilbil (Nov 14, 2019)

It really depends on which character you like best I think and what item you think you would use the most. I got KK Slider's chair because I like the change in music as well as the iconic dog himself !


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 14, 2019)

I ended up going for the Sakura swing, only because it would match my weeping sakura tree and I think its very cute. Might spend more LTs on another one, quite possibly Leif's stand. Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 15, 2019)

Nicole. said:


> I ended up going for the Sakura swing, only because it would match my weeping sakura tree and I think its very cute. Might spend more LTs on another one, quite possibly Leif's stand. Thanks for the comments guys!



That sounds really nice! Would you mind adding me as a friend on pc so that I can visit? No worries if not


----------

